# Calgary Taping



## Crispy (Nov 10, 2008)

Been here for years ( Calgary ) work for one of the bigger residential drywall companies doing Jayman , Avi , Cardel houses . They usually range from 8000-10000 sf (board) .

We finish the homes and a quick floor scapre , no sand 

Curious what other crews are getting in and around Calgary area or even Edmonton as well for comparison reasons 

Our base rate is .20c and goes up from there . 1c for 2-storey fam rooms , 1/2 c for vaults etc . Bead i think is at $ 1.40 and softline around $ 2.35 

I supply all material bead tape mud etc .

But if your thinking of coming to calgary its slowing down REAL bad , and with winter coming it will get worse before it gets better 

All info appreciated :furious:


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Crispy said:


> Been here for years ( Calgary ) work for one of the bigger residential drywall companies doing Jayman , Avi , Cardel houses . They usually range from 8000-10000 sf (board) .
> 
> We finish the homes and a quick floor scapre , no sand
> 
> ...


Are you quoting board foot at .20 to supply board/bead/tape/mud?
and is that an install cost for standard and softline bead?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 10, 2008)

No not to supply install or touch any drywall , walk into completed ,cleaned drywalled house and tape-finish , scrape leave 

With the houses im doing they start at .20c but always end up around .23c + 

the market here and gone to **** , commercial is still busy but i hate working around other trades etc
no hard hat , boots or retards around . Crank tunes wear shorts and work away 

Oh ya and yes thats supply install probead and softline , we also get paid $ 1.50 - $1.90 a ft for no-coat bead


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Been here for years ( Calgary ) work for one of the bigger residential drywall companies doing Jayman , Avi , Cardel houses . They usually range from 8000-10000 sf (board) .
> 
> We finish the homes and a quick floor scapre , no sand
> 
> ...


 
I am curious as to what it cost per foot for sanding,and do you do the texturing on the celings.
We are getting slow here too, but lots of reno's and commmercial work too.
J


----------



## Crispy (Nov 10, 2008)

Sanding we dont do , but they start around 3c a ft and go up from there , i sand my own side jobs and private stuff but all conrtact work is done by sanding crews in Calgary ( thank christ ) and no we dont texture , same thing i do my own for sidejobs etc , but they have separate companies for that to . Being an independant do-it-all drywall guy in Calgary is hard because all home builders have all the drywall companies up there ass so not a lot of room for the little guy.


----------



## Preacher17 (Sep 1, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Sanding we dont do , but they start around 3c a ft and go up from there , i sand my own side jobs and private stuff but all conrtact work is done by sanding crews in Calgary ( thank christ ) and no we dont texture , same thing i do my own for sidejobs etc , but they have separate companies for that to . Being an independant do-it-all drywall guy in Calgary is hard because all home builders have all the drywall companies up there ass so not a lot of room for the little guy.


 
No Sanding my god what a world... Where do I apply...


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

20 cents a foot. So that's $2 a square metre which is £1.08, to tape and not sand, but supply materials. That's crap. I'd rather stay in bed.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 10, 2008)

Like i said earlier , it STARTS at .20 i havent done a house under .23c in a long time , there mostly .25-.26 cause of 9' main floors and vaulted bonus rooms .But also factor in around $ 800-1000 for bead , $ 100-400 in arches and extras into your calculations , plus we dont pay $8 a beer here in Canada


----------



## Crispy (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh ya and Preacher i'm from BC and sanded my own work for 10 years so ya thank god for sanding crews when i came here !!


----------



## Preacher17 (Sep 1, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Oh ya and Preacher i'm from BC and sanded my own work for 10 years so ya thank god for sanding crews when i came here !!


 
i'm curious what do sanding crews get paid? If your getting around .23-.25 I'd assume they get around .10 bf


----------



## Crispy (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh hell no , prices here in Calgary have plummeted , the ****in place has dried up , there not even digging holes anymore 

The sanders used to get .4c + now there lucky to get .3c i bet


----------



## towertaper (Dec 16, 2007)

I have also been taping in calgary for years and you called it crispy. look out its gunna get ugly in cowtown. I shouldn't say that it already is ugly, its gunna get downright fubar come christmas. Luckily I have landed a contract doing camp modulars that will keep me steady for the next 2 years, hopefully (fingers crossed) I was worried I was going to have to let some of my guys go. Now I need to double my crew so I'm not complaining:thumbup:.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 10, 2008)

It sure has slowed here , ill be steady over winter and beyond but its not break-neck run to the next house like the last 8 years . All the companies are tossing scab crews and part-timers . the builders are getting rid of all the lazy sup's out there . We went from 14 to 5 crews in a year , we had over 20 there for a while . Thank christ im one of 'em .


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

are you all supplying your own matterials for .25 c included? Do you have a breakdown like 
materials .10
labour .25
proffit .10

just examples of course, but .25 sound too cheap.
I am billing out for my taper .7 they supply, sand, and tex.

I am wondering if thats roughtly the same in comparisien when you add it all up the way you all are doing it.
Taper, sander etc..bead extra..soforth.


Jay


----------



## Crispy (Nov 10, 2008)

Im not really sure on that one cause i dont know what the texture company charges for these houses ,,,at .23-.26 c ft with bead and extras etc without sanding i make 3K a week thats on a 9500 ft house with vault and lotsa bead etc . Also im by myself so hard to figure , if your guy tapes , sands , and textures AND supplies , it will take em over a week to do that . So what is his pay on a house like that ?


----------

